# Questions



## Glyax (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know...trying something new and different for me, while trying to still just have fun with it...
-----

How do you do this?
How do you write a poem?
Do your words start to roam?

Do pen and paper fall in love?
Do they appear?
Does a rhythm become clear?

Does the poem dance and sing?
Does the music run?
When do you know if you are done?

When do you let others read?
When do you add imagery?
What if poems are chemistry?

What if the right mixture is needed?
What if you must add different parts?
At which point do you add your heart?

At which point does it work?
At which point do you know?
Can your words, your writing show?

Can you sit back and answer?
Can knowledge grant bliss?
How do you do this?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey, I'm Anthony. Thanks for trying something out of your comfort zone! It's always great to see someone try something new. 

I'll provide my feedback in red. 




Glyax said:


> I don't know...trying something new and different for me, while trying to still just have fun with it...
> -----
> 
> How do you do this? (Do what?)
> ...




*Final Comments 
*
Close your eyes to visualize 
words, feelings, and emotion. 
Ponder the thoughts
write the words
and soar higher than the sun. 

Let the heart speak for itself
let the mind do the labor. 
Never neglect anything left on the shelf
everything offered is meant to savor.


----------



## Darkkin (Feb 24, 2016)

Poetry is about more than questions.  And essentially that is what this is, a list of questions.  Yes, there is a rhyme scheme, but does it add to the piece.  For me as a reader, not really.  It comes off as a bit sing-songy.  The scheme being aa on the second and third lines of a tercet, it seems off balance.  In most cases, tercet patterns are aba, aaa, or void of rhyme scheme, an odd number of lines, yes, but still a balanced stanza.  

Flow, rhythm, imagery, all things I, as a reader associate with poetry, are absent.  This seems more like a litany or a poetry exercise, rather than a complete poem, a stylized list, if you will.  As such, consider the questions you've raised.  Think about them critically, as a writer find your answers and put them into practical application.

Going outside one's comfort zone is one of the best ways to learn, so kudos on that.  Does this constitute a poem, by the very rules of poetry one could say yes.  As a reader, I see a list.

- D. the T.


----------



## Glyax (Feb 25, 2016)

I shall respond fully tomorrow  falling asleep right now


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2016)

Glyax said:


> I don't know...trying something new and different for me, while trying to still just have fun with it...
> -----
> 
> How do you do this?
> ...




I do love this idea.. to make it sound less like a poetic list, you could try adding a few more words/ syllables to each line, and you could make a statement with the first line, and make the second line a question, change things around some... each question you asked in your charming poem, I have tortured myself with..hahaa...
these are just a few suggestions to show infinite possibilities...


----------



## ned (Feb 25, 2016)

when no new ideas come, when inpiration has flown - then, at the very least, the poet can write about the process they are going through.

I find it fascinating to see how another poet approaches their work - and the different elements involved.
and just goes to show that we're all as unique as our poetry.

thanks for sharing
Ned


----------



## Glyax (Feb 25, 2016)

Weeee,  thank you all for taking time to look at me just being weird and expiramental (guess it's safer here than elsewhere...eh   ).  That being said, one thing I was trying, which may have been missed, was to not only have an aa rhyme at each stanza, but also the start of each, so the poem went aab bbc ccd dde eef ffg ggh (with a and h being the same).  pointless, probably haha, it does indeed seem like it has become more of an exercise, than a piece of poetry, a list of thoughts on how to move forward...but I shall try to fix that


----------



## Glyax (Feb 25, 2016)

Alright... still debating on how to structure this...but here's what I did...I'm thinking of combining the question and answer in the same line, not sure...this is moving more into a practice/exercise that is fun and borderline poetic haha

How do you do this?
_Do what my friend?_
How do you write a poem? 
_From start to end._
Do your words start to roam?
_Is your mind or paper their home?_

Do pen and paper fall in love?
_Yes and no, depends on your tale_
Do words, like magic, just appear?
_Sometimes they don’t, sometimes you fail_
Does a rhythm always become clear?
_Read it out loud, what do you hear?_

Does the poem, do the words dance?
_Ballet, Swing, line and square_
Does the music run?
_Fast as a turtle, slow as a hare._
When do you know if you are done?
_Poetry is forever and always under the sun._

When do you let others read?
_Always, never, depends on you_
When do you add imagery?
_No poem is hurt by a metaphor or two._
What if poems are like a science?
_Then upon tools and laws will you be reliant._

What if the right mixture is needed?
_Like a cloud, are you seeded for rain?_
What if you must add different parts?
_I feel we’ve already covered a need for refrain. _
At which point do you add your heart?
_Your heart, your passion, should be applied from the start_

At which point does it work?
_When it does, or doesn’t, is up to you_
At which point do you know?
_When the poem’s meaning, it’s message, is true_
Can your words, your writing show?
_This depends on who and what you know._

Can you sit back and answer?
_I’ve tried, are you listening?_
Can knowledge grant bliss?
_Tears of passion, truth, happiness are glistening!_
How do you do this?
_By not making a poetry list_


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2016)

hahaa... well you certainly reworked this poem... turned it into something new... I am curious .. how do you feel about what you accomplished ...tell me..


----------



## Glyax (Feb 25, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> hahaa... well you certainly reworked this poem... turned it into something new... I am curious .. how do you feel about what you accomplished ...tell me..



Honestly I'm not too sure.  I was in a strange state of mind when I started the first part... a completely different state of mind on teh second part.  It is...interesting, to say the least.  Am I proud of it...I'm never proud of anything I write (I am extremely hard on myself).  I feel like it is a dialoug, a brief moment/image of what goes on through my mind, the voices that bounce back and forth, a Call and Answer almost of my mindset as I write.  That being said, perhaps it should be scrapped, or rewritten, I just have no idea what I was trying to accomplish, so cannot really reveal where I was going, or if I got there...


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2016)

LMAO... "cant reveal where you were going, or if you got there".... hahaaa .. been there.. A LOT.. DO NOT scrap this poem.. keep it..


----------



## Glyax (Feb 25, 2016)

Okie dokie, it shall remain...I'll glare at it some more, see what I can do


----------



## Mesafalcon (Feb 25, 2016)

Very interesting that you made a poem of all questions.

Maybe since you got some feedback that it didn't quite work right, you can make a new one. But, stick with the original theme! 

Poem of questions?
Meanings without directions?
Random word collections?
Why the rejections?

There I tried one!


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Feb 25, 2016)

Glyax said:


> How do you do this?
> _Do what my friend?_
> 
> ...



While the short-comings have been explained, I liked the first structure because it felt winsome and playful. And I _really_ liked the second structure because of the imagination in it and the extent of the rework. I think the flow of the poem still needs a little tinkering or tightening up in some places, but overall, I felt I came across a special writer.

I hope you got more in store. This was promising.


----------

